# Friend Gets His Personal Best At My Home Lake



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

My friend Brandon got this beautiful nine pound fish at my home lake. Monsters still roam there! Way to go, Brandon!


----------



## GradeA (Aug 11, 2017)

What a brute!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

congrats to him on a trophy bass.
sherman


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Great! Congrats, That is a beautiful fish. Ultra Vibe??????????????


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Shaky head. Black trick worm...


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Monster for sure.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Super nice fish!!! 
That’s a fish of a lifetime


----------



## getinsomthing (Jan 31, 2018)

NCbassattack said:


> My friend Brandon got this beautiful nine pound fish at my home lake. Monsters still roam there! Way to go, Brandon!


----------



## getinsomthing (Jan 31, 2018)

nice fish


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Beautiful fish! Imagine his face when he got his first look at it!


----------

